# DVC or offsite



## csudell (May 25, 2008)

I was planning a trip to Disney for next year and was going to stay at BCV.  Now, I'm wondering... should I stay at Swan or Dolphin or somewhere else?  Would prices be significantly less?  

I understand I wouldnt get the luggage transfer or the room charging capabilities.  I'd get a shuttle.  I'm not concerned about the extra hours at the parks b/c my kids are young and we likely wouldnt be there that late.  I'd save on car rental 

In 06 we stayed at Marriott Grande Vista and loved it.  I just thought for something diff't, we'd stay at a Disney Resort.  Now I'm wondering is it worth the price difference and how much of a price difference it would be.

any ideas or thoughts?

thanks


----------



## SDKath (May 26, 2008)

Will you have kids with you?  How many people are travelling?  Just wondering...

Katherine


----------



## lprstn (May 26, 2008)

csudell said:


> I was planning a trip to Disney for next year and was going to stay at BCV.  Now, I'm wondering... should I stay at Swan or Dolphin or somewhere else?  Would prices be significantly less?
> 
> I understand I wouldnt get the luggage transfer or the room charging capabilities.  I'd get a shuttle.  I'm not concerned about the extra hours at the parks b/c my kids are young and we likely wouldnt be there that late.  I'd save on car rental
> 
> ...


The Swan & Dolphin are nice, however, if I had to chose, I would stay on Disney property, at least once.  We did it, rented a Ft. Wilderness cabins (for only $173 per night - you have to check regularly to find these deep discounts).  Disney has tons of onsite activities, childcare offered and free things to do, not to mention free parking and transportation.  Definately worth staying there.  Whenever, if ever I can stay on property I snag it....when the price is right.


----------



## csudell (May 26, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Will you have kids with you?  How many people are travelling?  Just wondering...
> 
> Katherine



4 people - 2 adults and 2 kids - will be 8 and 5.  I may be there part of the time w/ kids but w/o hubby though.


----------



## SDKath (May 26, 2008)

My children are going to be 4 and 9 (two girls) when we go to BCV this fall.  We decided to stay there over Swan/Dolphin even though we could have used our Starwood points to stay at the hotel.  EVERYONE I spoke to said being at Beach Club was better for the kids.  There are many more activities, the pools and slides are wonderful, and the transportation to the park is easier.  Plus if you stay at any of the Disney Resorts, you will get free travel from the airport and luggage assistance, etc.  It just sounded too good to pass up.  I cannot wait.

I have been to Swan once and it is a nice although more "hotel feeling" hotel.  Beach Club I have never been to but sounds much more like a "resort" rather than a large building with lots of rooms.  

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 27, 2008)

We've only stayed onsite and this November will be the 1st time off site.  Of course, I couldn't handle the entire trip with no onsite so, I booked one night at Pop Century at arrival.  We arrive at night.  Then, we spend 7 nights at the Grande Vista.  Then, I'm back at the Swan for 3 nights.  I wanted to compare onsite vs offsite.  I'm a Disney nut so, this is gonna be hard for me.  We do plan to do some offsite stuff like go to the Space Kennedy Center & to the beach one day.  I want to see the other side of Florida since we have never set foot off of Disney other than the grocery store or Wal Mart.

However, I love staying onsite because of all the perks and since you are traveling without your hubby I think it would be easier transportation wise to stay onsite.  I love not having to deal with luggage if you stay onsite.  

I like the dining plan (although this year isn't the best).  I still like the dining plan.  

Plus, you can easily get back to the resort for easy midday breaks.  

Good luck with your decision...


----------



## FLYNZ4 (May 30, 2008)

csudell said:


> I'm not concerned about the extra hours at the parks b/c my kids are young and we likely wouldnt be there that late.



Especially with small kids... the valuable part of EMH is the early opening... not the late closure.

You can see more in the first hour than you can during most of the rest of the day... plus its still cool out.

If you are not going to use EMH... then pick a different park because it will be busier than normal during the bulk of the day.

/Jim


----------



## joestein (May 30, 2008)

I will give you my take on BCV.   I recently stayed at BWV and my SIL & family stayed at BCV at the same time.

On the day she checked in, we went over to join her at the pool at BCV, since everybody talks about how great it is supposed to be.

First it is not one big pool, but a lot of small pools seperated by a mountain and/or bridges.  In most cases, you can't see from one pool to another, as a bridge or the mountain is blocking your view.  It is very hard to find a child if they are not in the pool that you can see.

The worst part was the pirate ship.  It is a kiddie pool and slide, but there is a stairway up to a crows nest that is the entrance to a waterslide that comes out on the other side of the pool area, once again view is blocked by a mountain.

We had no idea that the crows nest had a water slide entrance (it is hidden from view when looking from the kiddie pool).  We thought is was just a place for kids to run around in and there are no signs mentioning the water slide until you are climbing halfway up the stairs.  

I had my twin daughters (5 yr old) with me, one of them wanted to climb up to the crows nest, and I was said "OK... have fun", not knowing about the water slide.  A few minutes later, my wife shows up asking where one of our daughters are, and I point to the crows nest.  She says I don't see her and asks me to go up and find her.  As I get to the top and see the waterslide but not my daughter I start getting nervous.  There is a lifeguard at the entrance, but he is oblivious to what is going on.  Thankfully after about 10 minutes of searching we find my daughter(she left the pools you splash down into and went to play in a different one).  

We saw this repeated twice more during the day, with other families.  Later on, I saw the lifeguards having a meeting and I decided to speak up and ask why little girls are allowed on the slide unaccompanied, and their response was that many parents send kids 3 and up by themselves to go on the slide and that they would be angry if they didn't allow it.    What a stupid response.

That is why I would never stay at the BCV.

Joe


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 30, 2008)

joestein said:


> I will give you my take on BCV.   I recently stayed at BWV and my SIL & family stayed at BCV at the same time.
> 
> On the day she checked in, we went over to join her at the pool at BCV, since everybody talks about how great it is supposed to be.
> 
> ...



We're members and stayed at BCV for the first time in January. It's a tough pool to watch kids. Mine are older and pretty much hung out by the big slide. I wouldn't want to stay use SAB if I had multiple kids with different swimming abilities. 

Are you talking about the big slide? That's the biggest slide on property at a resort and there are currents in the pool where you come out. After about 5 straight trips my 7 yr old(who can do about 4 laps in our olympic size Y pool) was pooped. I certainly wouldn't let a kid who can't swim down that thing.


----------



## joestein (May 30, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> We're members and stayed at BCV for the first time in January. It's a tough pool to watch kids. Mine are older and pretty much hung out by the big slide. I wouldn't want to stay use SAB if I had multiple kids with different swimming abilities.
> 
> Are you talking about the big slide? That's the biggest slide on property at a resort and there are currents in the pool where you come out. After about 5 straight trips my 7 yr old(who can do about 4 laps in our olympic size Y pool) was pooped. I certainly wouldn't let a kid who can't swim down that thing.



I am talking about the big slide.  Why would Disney put the entrance for that slide in middle of the kiddie pool area?  At the very least have a sign warning parents that their is an entrance to the slide on the kiddie pool.

We are very careful parents, We went on the slide at BWV many times during the week.  One of us would walk the kids up the stairs to the slide and the other waits at the bottom.  Could the kids do this themselves?  Yes, but I try not to leave anything to chance.

I guess some might think it is my fault for not going up to the crows nest to check it out, but I never expected to see an adult slide up there, not in a kiddie play area.  I guess when a young child drowns and it is all over the news, then they will change their policy of allowing any kid, no matter how young or small, on without a parent present.


----------



## colmo (May 30, 2008)

*Swan/Dolphin?*

I have a question somewhat related to the original poster's question.  I know the Swan and Dolphin are not Disney hotels but what sort of perks do they have for being located onsite?  The boats that go to MGM/Epcot stop there, too, right?  What about other transportation - the shuttles?  Early Magic hours?  We're considering adding a couple nights at the Swan or Dolphin onto our next stay and I'm not sure what the advantages are.


----------



## csudell (May 31, 2008)

*benefits from http://www.swandolphin.com/aboutus/benefits.html*

Guests of the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin enjoy many unique and special Disney benefits.

Complimentary Scheduled Transportation

 Take a leisurely cruise on Disney’s Friendship Launch to Epcot® and Disney's Hollywood Studios™ or take a Disney shuttle bus to all other areas within Walt Disney World® Resort. The buses and Friendship launch arrive at our hotel every 15 – 20 minutes so you can come and go as you please with very little wait time.


Extra Magic Hours Benefit
Each day one of the four Disney Theme Parks opens an hour early or stays open up to an extra three hours after regular closing for you to enjoy select attractions. (Valid Theme Park ticket and Resort ID required).

On-Site Disney Ticket Desks
Ticket desks are located in the lobby of each hotel. This provides our guests the opportunity to avoid long lines and purchase park tickets before leaving the hotel.

Character Dining
A unique dining experience for young and old alike, dine in selected hotel restaurants with appearances by some of the famous celebrities of Walt Disney World. 

The Disney characters will make their way to your table and lavish attention on their young guests — entertaining the children, signing autographs and posing for individual photos.

Character dining takes place in selected restaurants on selected days.

Advance Tee Times
Walt Disney World® Resort has Five championship golf courses plus a nine-hole walking course. Currently there are ninety-nine breathtaking holes and more under development. As a guest of the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin, you are able to take advantage of advance tee times. Click here to learn more about these challenging courses.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 3, 2008)

joestein said:


> I am talking about the big slide.  Why would Disney put the entrance for that slide in middle of the kiddie pool area?  At the very least have a sign warning parents that their is an entrance to the slide on the kiddie pool.
> 
> We are very careful parents, We went on the slide at BWV many times during the week.  One of us would walk the kids up the stairs to the slide and the other waits at the bottom.  Could the kids do this themselves?  Yes, but I try not to leave anything to chance.
> 
> I guess some might think it is my fault for not going up to the crows nest to check it out, but I never expected to see an adult slide up there, not in a kiddie play area.  I guess when a young child drowns and it is all over the news, then they will change their policy of allowing any kid, no matter how young or small, on without a parent present.




My kids grew up in Storm-along-bay.  Our youngest was 5 when we went there and I never thought it was a problem.   You do need to keep your eye on them... especially in the middle "lazy river" portion... but all in all, I think this is the most fun we ever had in a pool

BTW:  The real kiddie area is far to the other side (Yacht Club side) and away from the slide entrance.

/Jim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 3, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> My kids grew up in Storm-along-bay.  Our youngest was 5 when we went there and I never thought it was a problem.   You do need to keep your eye on them... especially in the middle "lazy river" portion... but all in all, I think this is the most fun we ever had in a pool
> 
> BTW:  The real kiddie area is far to the other side (Yacht Club side) and away from the slide entrance.
> 
> /Jim



Is there a play area in the area of the entrance to the big slide or something that would confuse someone about it? We've only been to BCV once in January and since I have older kids I didn't really pay attention. We were there for the location and SAB.


----------



## joestein (Jun 3, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Is there a play area in the area of the entrance to the big slide or something that would confuse someone about it? We've only been to BCV once in January and since I have older kids I didn't really pay attention. We were there for the location and SAB.



There is a pirate ship with a small water slide (10 ft long or so) that splashes down into a pool that is 1 or 2 ft deep.  There are stairs that bring the kids up to a platform that is the entrance to the kiddie slide.  There is another stair case on the platform that leads up to the crows nest and adult slide.  Unless you walk up there, you would never know there was an adult slide there, it is hidden from view from the pool area.

Joe


----------



## EAM (Jun 3, 2008)

csudell said:


> I was planning a trip to Disney for next year and was going to stay at BCV.  Now, I'm wondering... should I stay at Swan or Dolphin or somewhere else?  Would prices be significantly less?
> 
> I understand I wouldnt get the luggage transfer or the room charging capabilities.  I'd get a shuttle.  I'm not concerned about the extra hours at the parks b/c my kids are young and we likely wouldnt be there that late.  I'd save on car rental
> 
> ...



May I suggest you get a copy of the _Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World_ or a _Passporter_ or other guidebook that describes, in detail, all the places to stay in and near WDW?  Also, I am assuming that you are planning on paying cash for your accommodations rather than exchanging.

A couple of years ago, the least expensive units at BCV ($305/night) were more than the least expensive at Swan and Dolphin ($259/night), but the most expensive at Swan or Dolphin ($405/night) were more than the least expensive at BCV.  These prices may not be accurate now.  They may have gone up or there may be discounts available.

On site places to stay that may have rooms that cost less than the Swan or Dolphin include the budget resorts (All-Star, Pop Century) and the inexpensive resorts (Coronado Springs, Caribbean Beach, and Port Orleans).    The least expensive units at AKL and the Contemporary Resort are also less than the rooms at the Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 3, 2008)

joestein said:


> There is a pirate ship with a small water slide (10 ft long or so) that splashes down into a pool that is 1 or 2 ft deep.  There are stairs that bring the kids up to a platform that is the entrance to the kiddie slide.  There is another stair case on the platform that leads up to the crows nest and adult slide.  Unless you walk up there, you would never know there was an adult slide there, it is hidden from view from the pool area.
> 
> Joe




Or in my case we were looking for the adult slide and not looking for the kiddie one.


----------



## janej (Jun 3, 2008)

csudell said:


> I was planning a trip to Disney for next year and was going to stay at BCV.  Now, I'm wondering... should I stay at Swan or Dolphin or somewhere else?  Would prices be significantly less?



I am not sure if prices are significantly less.  If they are, I would stay at Swan or Dolphin.  We stayed at BCV and BWV this January and spent some time (the pirate party day and departure day)  on site.  Swan and Dolphin feels like part of the loop.  You take the same boat and same buses as BCV.  It is a little further to walk to Epcot, but no so bad.  We walked all the way passed Swan and Dolphin to Fantasia garden.  

If you plan to spend much more time in the resort, you might want to look more into activities.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well... as you know we are staying off site this year for our WDW trip.  I wanted to experience other aspects of Florida, etc...  We don't seem to do that onsite even though we have good intentions to do so we never do.  So, I figured staying offsite would give us that opportunity.  We are also staying at the Swan the last few days of our trip (however, you are not considered an onsite guest for any of the dining benefits).  Cheaper airfare.  Anyways... I will have to say that the Disney dining is part of our vacation.  We enjoy taking breaks daily and use the table service dining for our breaks.  Anyways... my dh isn't too fond of the counter service and we don't want to waste park time commuting back and forth for offsite dining.  

So, one MAJOR disadvantage for staying offsite especially during peak time is that you must make your dining reservations at 180 days and each day there after.   Where if you are onsite you make can make up to 10 days worth of reservations at the 180 mark of your first day.  So, it is like have 190 day advantage over offsite guests.  

So we are staying for 10 nights and over the last 10 days I've gotten up at 4 am everyday to make reservations.  I did not get my first choice at any of the park restaurants.  I did at the resort restaurants.  It gets really old calling every day at 4 am.  Now, I realize you might not have a 3 hour time difference so this may not be an issue for you.  But it is a thought.  I like being able to make all my dining reservations at once instead of calling daily.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 3, 2008)

joestein said:


> There is a pirate ship with a small water slide (10 ft long or so) that splashes down into a pool that is 1 or 2 ft deep.  There are stairs that bring the kids up to a platform that is the entrance to the kiddie slide.  There is another stair case on the platform that leads up to the crows nest and adult slide.  Unless you walk up there, you would never know there was an adult slide there, it is hidden from view from the pool area.
> 
> Joe



This is correct.   The breakdown that seems to have occurred is that the lifeguard up on the crows nest allowed a young child to go without questioning.   I would think they would want to have some type of parental acknowledgment before allowing it.

Beyond that... It really is an incredible pool and kids (and adults) of all ages really love it.

/Jim


----------



## abcmanzer (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been on many WDW/DVC pool slides, standing in line with MANY unattended little ones, but as my 5yo DS cannot yet swim, I've never taken notice...

Isn't there/Shouldn't there be a height requirement for the slides?


----------



## csudell (Jul 1, 2008)

*I did it*

I have a contract w/ someone (a BCV owner) for BCV 11/1/09-11/8/09 1 BR for $1695 -- $242/night.  I thought that was pretty good


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 1, 2008)

csudell said:


> I have a contract w/ someone (a BCV owner) for BCV 11/1/09-11/8/09 1 BR for $1695 -- $242/night.  I thought that was pretty good



You did really good!


----------



## summervaca (Jul 3, 2008)

I've done both and prefer off-site.  I like bigger units and a break from Mickey.


----------

